# Human-powered CO2?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Would plants be able to process human-expelled CO2? 

I'm running low on pressurized CO2 and won't be able to get more for a few days. I've got a 2L bottle of Excel, but I know for a fact it's not as effective, so I was thinking about breathing a couple of breaths into the feed line for my external reactors (they're awful big) and letting the plants process that each day until I can scratch up some money for the canisters.

I know I'd have to bleed the reactors daily for insoluble gasses, but do you think this would this work?


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Here is an experiment with an alternative source of CO2:

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/mouth.html
"CO2 By Human Respiration"


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Cool, thank you. I know what I'm going to be doing tonight when the lights come on!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The krib reference defdac has there is from one of our members 'HeyPK'. You might want to send him a pm and ask him about it.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Upon further research and a little encouragement from HeyPK, I have been trying this for a couple of days now. Seems to be working pretty well... the plants in the big tank are still pearling at the end of the "day," but *I* obviously don't make as pure an output of CO2 as what's in the tank, because the pH doesn't drop NEARLY as much as with the pressurized canisters.

I'm still going to setup both tanks for pressurized for when I leave town for a few days or if I ever get to take a vacation, but I don't see any reason to stop using this method. Thank you, everyone!


----------

